# Homemade Tools >  Sharpener gouges

## Patrick

:Wink:  Here is a sharpener for gouges that I present to you!



Tournage CP : b. Aiguiseur de gouges

----------

cook6265 (May 4, 2013),

kbalch (Apr 10, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Patrick! I've added your Gouge Sharpening Jig to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: Patrick's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Gouge Sharpening Jig  by Patrick 

tags:
grinding, sharpening, bench grinder, gouge

----------

